

Amazon EC2 loses user data - rams
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=17211&start=15&tstart=0

======
dfranke
Eh, not so bad. Some EC2 instances crashed. I take that for granted. If they'd
lost S3 data, I'd think twice about using them going forward.

~~~
zach
I take that for granted too, but it does seem like a dilemma for AWS. If
instances rarely terminate, people psychologically rely upon them to remain
running and end up getting careless. But it's distasteful to arbitrarily end
people's instances every 7-10 days just to lower their expectations.

------
chaostheory
i think there are EC2 images now with S3 backup software pre-installed... I
would think it's not that hard to install that to an existing image either...

------
socmoth
i had two ec2 instances go down. first time it has happened to me. i was
sitting right there when it happened, so.... good timing.

~~~
socmoth
they emailed me about 6 hours later, but when it comes down to it, program for
ec2 redundantly.

